# World's tallest horse



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.wiscnews.com/portagedail...cle_7f402b66-4781-11df-a981-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do taller horses make bigger "pies?"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JT, that horse would be perfect for a tall guy like you to ride. Put on some armor and carry a lance, and you'd have one impressive, kick-butt look for next Halloween


----------

